# Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?



## projekt3 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

könnt Ihr mir sagen, um welchen __ Käfer es sich hier handelt? 

Wir wollen Fische in den Teich setzen, und ich habe ziemliche Bedenken, dass es sich um einen __ Gelbrandkäfer handelt. Bei den Horror Geschichten, die ich über diesen Käfer gelesen habe, weiß ich nicht ob ich es riskieren kann, Fische in den Teich zu setzen.

Ich habe den Käfer vorher gefangen und ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Lieben Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe!
Tine


----------



## Doris (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Hallo Tine

Wenn- ich mir den Kopf betrachte, sieht es aus wie ein Furchenschwimmerweibchen


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Hi!

Weder noch. Das sollte ein Furchenschwimmer sein. (upps - Doris war einsam aber schneller)


----------



## projekt3 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Heya!

Ihr seid ja schneller als die Feuerwehr  

Dann also grünes Licht für die Fischis? 

Liebe Grüße
Tine


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Hallo Tine,

nach meinem Buch (Kosmos Insektenführer) sieht es aus wie ein männlicher Furchenschwimmer Acilius sulcatus.
Außerdem wird über den Gelbbrandkäfer geschrieben, dass er nicht zu den Schädlingen der Fischzucht gehört, sondern höchstens schwache oder kranke Fischchen erbeutet.


----------



## Eugen (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

hallo Tine,

die zwei jungen Damen haben recht  

 und die Horrorgeschichten über den Gelbrandkäfer gehören ins Reich der Fabeln.
Diese __ Käfer greifen allerhöchstens geschwächte, kleine Fische an.

Für mich sind sie die "Gesundheitspolizei" im Teich und bei mir herzlich willkommen.


----------



## projekt3 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Heya!

klar, im großen WWW werden so viele unterschiedlichen Meinungen zu allen möglichen Themen geschrieben - oft zu viele.

Gerade bei Neulingen, wie wir es sind, verunsichern manche Beiträge sehr. Zumal wir letzte Wochen voller Freude einem Fachhändler von unserem __ Käfer, den wir "Fred" getauft haben, erzählten und er nur meinte "Sch... das ist ein Gelbrandkäfer, der frisst ihnen alle Fische weg". :shock 

Zum Glück bin ich ja bei euch gelandet 
Jetzt kommt "Fred" sofort wieder in den Teich. Wenn es nun doch ein weiblicher Furchenschwimmer ist müssen wir sie eben umtaufen - auf "Frida" 

Dickes Danke an euch alle - ihr seid klasse!!

Liebe Grüße
Tine

Gleich kommen die Kids aus der Schule - die werden sich freuen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Eugen!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> die zwei jungen Damen haben recht



Darf mann Lügen?   Mann darf!  

   Hoffendlich lesen die beiden das nicht!


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ...die zwei jungen Damen...



Damit meinst Du wohl Doris und Andrea.

 Zu mir ist Dir wohl nix eingefallen.











Else, frustriert, einsam, nass geworden und keine junge Dame


----------



## Eugen (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meinst Du wohl Doris und Andrea.
> 
> Zu mir ist Dir wohl nix eingefallen.
> 
> Else, frustriert, einsam, nass geworden und keine junge Dame



Ach Else, gugg dochmal auf die Uhrzeit   

Andrea hat gleichzeitig mit mir geschrieben.

*natürlich bist du eine der beiden* jungen Damen.  

Ob du allerdings die Rechte oder die Linke von beiden bist   
mußt du entscheiden. 

@Frettchen .

Was ein gemeiner Furchenschwimmer alles bewirken kann.


----------



## Doris (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Hallo Volker​
*UND ICH HABS GELESEN ​*
Man (Frau) ist so jung wie sie sich fühlt​​

​


----------



## Teichfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Hallo Tine,

ein leider großes Problem ist die Tatsache, dass man selbst beim Fachhändler oftmals etwas zu hören bekommt, was schlicht und ergreifend nicht stimmt. Wenn ich irgendwo hingehe, ob Baumarkt, Elektronikhändler etc. schaue ich inzwischen immer zuvor in ein Buch oder google ein wenig, um mir nicht jeden Bären aufbinden zu lassen. Die haben leider oftmals keine Ahnung. Von der Sache her finde ich das ja auch nicht schlimm. Schlimm finde ich es, wenn  man etwas nicht weis und bewusst Blödsinn erzählt.:evil 
Sehr schwierig einzuschätzen ist das natürlich für jemanden, der recht neu in dem Thema ist und auch erst einmal anfangen muss zu laufen. Genau da ärgern mich aber solch unqualifizierte Aussagen. Scheinbar ist es heute unschick, auch mal zu sagen, tut mir leid, das weis ich nicht.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Frank (16. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer oder Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer?*

Hallo,

ich hatte in dem Jahr in dem ich meinen Teich angelegt habe zwei Gelbrandkäferlarven im Teich. 
Wahrscheinlich mit den Pflanzen eingeschleppt. Zurerst war ich erschrocken über die "Wasserdrachen" in meinem Teich.
(Eine Larve wollte ich meiner Frau zeigen und hielt einen Zollstock in die Nähe (ca. 2 cm Abstand) dieses Tieres. 
Sie hat dann tatsächlich zum "Angriff" auf meinen Zollstock geblasen.   
...   nicht meine Frau, die Larve natürlich.  
Irgendwann waren diese beiden Larven dann aber verschwunden.
Ein paar Wochen später, ich war gerade dabei noch ein paar Pflanzen einzusetzen, habe ich mich fürchterlich erschrocken, als plötzlich ein dicker __ Käfer aus meinen Sumpfvergissmeinnicht hervorgeschwommen kam - ein Gelbrandkäfer.
Leider ist auch dieser nach ein paar Wochen verschwunden.
Bis heute habe ich keinen mehr in meinem Teich gesichtet ... obwohl ich gerne wieder einen drin haben möchte.  

@ Markus
[OT]es ist vllt. nicht unschick etwas "wahres" zu erzählen.
... Aber es schadet in jedem Fall dem Geschäft.  [/OT]


----------

